# Artificial insemination



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anybody else do artificial insemination with chickens besides me? I use it for breeding my show hens so the rooster can tear them up. Plus it's great for selective breeding too!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

How in th world do you gather th semen samples? Or do I wanna know? Lol


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

It's not disgusting, I can post a how-to video later it's actually quite simple


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

It would be interesting Thank you. I know it's just a matter of animal husbandry and a breeding method so I'm not "disgusted" or grossed out by it. Just didn't think that was possible with Chickens.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I will get together with my friend from 4H and we'll make a how-to, it would be a good learning experience for everyone!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Cool, thx.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I would love to know to!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

that would be interesting to see.


----------



## hillbilly61 (Apr 18, 2013)

You tube has a few on it


----------

